# Memory Loss



## yankees (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone experienced memory loss or fading of memories as a result of DP? If so have your memories return upon recovery? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember everything, but most of the time I don't believe that really happened or it's all just a dream. Sometimes I wake up from dream and I don't know who I am, so I guess that I must be Napoleon!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

yankees said:


> Has anyone experienced memory loss or fading of memories as a result of DP? If so have your memories return upon recovery? Please advise. Thank you.


I was just about to ask the same








I've had massive memory loss this time, some things in my life were just impossible to recollect, other things, MOST things, felt like they couldn't possibly be MY memories.

I'm going through a strange period where some of my memories are starting to return, and I have to deal with the fact that I've actually told myself for 19 months I'm someone else, and now.. Well, who the hell am I?

If someone gone through any of this, please respond.

Oh, I just have to add that for about a year I didn't even realize how much I'd dissociated from. It was a relief when pieces of memory came back and reality became richer I guess, now it's very scary and weird that I actually had a home and a life I felt belonged to me at one time. I'm stuck in-between identities.


----------



## yankees (Sep 20, 2010)

my memories just are very faded and don't feel like they actually happened. I feel very lost. I have been dealing with this for over a year now.



york said:


> I was just about to ask the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

thats same here with me. i dont know who i am and reality is far from me. past is like someone elses


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty hazy right now. 
Quite worried because I am losing little bits of time (things have been a little stressful lately) BUT - losing time is not part of DPD. 
It 's common with other dissociative disorders though. Mind you, I think in my case it is just that I've been flooded with adrenaline a lot recently and as a result my memory is shot. I hope.

As for the hazy, disconnected, unfamiliar feel of memories that so often comes with DP/DR - rest assured they'll go back to normal once you feel better.


----------



## Colorado Dave (Nov 29, 2006)

york said:


> I was just about to ask the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel. I've spent the last 5 years purposefully not thinking about how detached I've been from the character of myself which was established throughout my early life, now I'm looking back and feeling like I can't even believe how far I've come with no foundation of self.

My consciousness no longer even identifies with the character of "david" that I grew up with, and I just feel completely in limbo


----------

